# Απονεμήθηκαν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010



## Leximaniac (Oct 1, 2010)

Απονεμήθηκαν απόψε στο Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2010 από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ), σε συνεργασία με τα ξένα Ινστιτούτα Γαλλικό, Γκαίτε, Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο, Θερβάντες και Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση.
Οι υποψήφιοι επιλέχθηκαν από την τελική λίστα στην οποία είχαν προκριθεί τρία βιβλία για κάθε γλώσσα. Οι νικητές είναι οι ακόλουθοι: 
- Βραβείο αγγλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στον Γιώργο Κυριαζή για το βιβλίο "Ενάντια στη μέρα", του Τόμας Πίντσον (εκδ. Καστανιώτης)
- Βραβείο γαλλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στην Ρίτα Κολαΐτη, για το βιβλίο "Κόκκινη Μασσαλία", του Μορίς Ατιά (εκδ. Πόλις)
- Βραβείο γερμανικής λογοτεχνίας στον Γιάννη Καλιφατίδη για το βιβλίο "Ο κλέφτης", του Γκέοργκ Χάυμ (εκδ. Νεφέλη)
- Βραβείο ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στην Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για το βιβλίο "Δον Κιχότε ντε λα Μάντσα" (βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας) 
- Βραβείο ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας στην Δήμητρα Δότση για το βιβλίο "Σκλάβοι της Ελευθερίας" του Τζουζέπε Κόντε (εκδ. Πόλις) 
Τα βραβεία συνοδεύονται από το ποσό των 3.000 ευρώ, με την υποστήριξη του Οργανισμού Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Έργων του Λόγου (ΟΣΔΕΛ) και δικαίωμα διαμονής για ένα μήνα για κάθε νικητή στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας» στις Λεύκες της Πάρου ή στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας»" στο Κράσι του δήμου Μαλίων Κρήτης.
Πηγή: ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ Μέσω Ναυτεμπορικής


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2010)

Όλα μαζί...

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους συναδέλφους και... σε καλή μεριά.

Θα άξιζε, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με βραβευμένες δουλειές, να βλέπαμε και κάποια υποδειγματικά αποσπάσματα. Αν κάποιος, π.χ., έχει τη μετάφραση του Πίντσον, θα μπορούσε να αναφέρει ένα κομμάτι που τον εντυπωσίασε;


----------



## stathis (Oct 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους συναδέλφους και... σε καλή μεριά.


... Και φυσικά, να συγχαρούμε και φέτος το μέλος μας. ;)


----------

